# What is a lockoff unit?



## rclark6

What does it mean by a lockoff unit?


----------



## x3 skier

Usually it is a bedroom cum bath and a living room cum kitchen/bath with a lockable door between the two. The Living room has a sofa bed so it can be used as a studio unit and/or the Bedroom as a hotel room. Two rentals or you use one and rent the other during the same time period 

Cheers


----------



## laura1957

Could be any configuration that could be "locked off" and split into 2 separate smaller units.  I have 2 separate 4 bedroom/4 bath units - but they each "lock off" into 2 separate 2 bed/2 bath units.  Comes in real handy when we have extended family vacationing with us.


----------



## csxjohn

In addition to what has been said already, a lock off gives you the ability to get 2 weeks of vaca with the one ownership and it doesn't have to be at the same time.

You can take the whole unit for a week or one side for a week and the other side a different week.

You can usually trade both sides separately and get 2 weeks in return, sometimes more, depending on what and where you own.


----------



## Passepartout

Using a hotel comparison, a lockoff is like adjoining hotel rooms except in timeshares you'd have 2 kitchens/bedrooms. You can use either or both and exchange them separately or together. You get much more credit for depositing the sides separately than as one large unit.

Owners typically deposit the sides separately then get 2 exchanges either into consecutive weeks or 2 vacations at different resorts or times of the year.

That oughtta be confusing enough.


----------



## AwayWeGo

*Lock-Off Timeshares Are Not All Created Equal.*

Some lock-off "B" units have full kitchens, some have mini-kitchens, & some just have a microwave & dorm-size fridge & Mr. Coffee (if even that).   

Some 2BR units are actually "A" + "B" lock-off units -- i.e., 2 adjoining stand-alone 1BR units that can be used together by leaving the lock-off doors open, with 2 kitchens (or 1 kitchen + mini-kitchen) plus 2 living rooms, 2 dining areas, 2 stack washer-dryers, etc. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## puppymommo

I agree with AwayWeGo:

Lock-Off Timeshares Are Not All Created Equal.

In addition to what has been mentioned, not all resorts with lock-offs allow you to take one week in one side and another week in another.

If you are interested in  buying a lock-off unit, be sure to ask a lot of specific questions so you know what you'll be buying.


----------



## deannak

We have a couple of lock-off units that are a great deal.  Our situation is that each one is a 2BR unit, which can be split off into a 1BR + a studio (which also has a full kitchen).

 * Sometimes we use them separately for 2 weeks vacation

 * Sometimes we deposit one for exchange and use the other

 * Sometimes we bring family members along to vacation in one of the parts while we use the other -- everybody has their own facilities, so it's a nice way to vacation together without too much togetherness! 

 * When we deposit one of the lockoffs into RCI, we split it apart and deposit both pieces separately.  This gives us a lot more combined trading power than depositing the 2BR by itself.

The extra flexibility is wonderful!


----------

